# PMV treatment



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

one of my adult female pigeon got infected by PMV severely last year november. she could not even walk few steps steadily. i had no hope that she will survive for more than 3 days. but with my continued efforts of hand feeding and random medicine(metronidazole,trimethoprim that is what i have) i managed to keep her alive for more than 2 months. 
now she can walk steadily but randomly head goes 90 degree up and not able to feed herself like other pigeons.but she is trying take food due to head shaking not able to pick it by her beaks . 

now what should i do ? 
PMV will go away automatically or i need to treat her with some medicine?


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

isolate your bird from the rest. PMV does not have a cure as it is a virus. it has to run its course. only good food and water(along with vitamins) can help her boost her immunity and to regain her health back soon. as for the head, hold her head up and feed her 50 peas per feed. feed her three time a days. make a cloth collar for her neck and tie it around her neck to support it. dont tie the cloth to tight around her neck. keep good hand washing as sanitation is important whiling dealing with virus. if she wants to eat grains, hold her neck and head straight and dip it in the grain bowl. it will help her to eat.:
hope she recovers soon!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

PMV runs its course in 6 weeks, but symptoms can remain for some time or recur.

http://www.pigeon-aid.org.uk/wordpress/?page_id=163


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi hebrew878,

Congrats on making the bird survive 2 months with PMV. Best to keep the bird isolated for some time and keep on hand feeding and taking intense care.
Sometimes, with lots of care, birds that are almost dead from PMV return to be normal healthy pigeons.
Wish you good luck with you bird.
Peace


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

As John has said, after a couple of months, the bird won't spread PMV to others, as it takes about 6 weeks or so for the virus to pass. You are now seeing damage that the virus has left. It may get a lot better in time. Time is the only way you will know how much better he will get. Still, you don't want to keep him with the others if they can pick on him because of his disablement. Only feed if the crop has emptied. Two times feeding a day may be all you can do, or maybe give less if 3 times a day. Like maybe 35 peas. But you need to let the crop empty between feedings.


----------

